# Post your desktop Part 2!



## Mathias (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's another thread for us all to show off our respective desktops. I'll start.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Chimpi (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice, Kevin! Did you take that yourself or is that not one of yours?
My guess is that it's not yours, but I can still ask...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 4, 2009)

Mine!






The picture is the cover of season four of Weeds, my favorite show.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 4, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> Very nice, Kevin! Did you take that yourself or is that not one of yours?
> My guess is that it's not yours, but I can still ask...



No, not one of mine, it's one of NASA's official pics from the shuttle launch a couple months ago.

Looks fuckin' legendary though, doesn't it?


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello 
Here is my desktop. ^_^ 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


----------



## Sugar (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## S13Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tokyo "Disney Sea" - The Nautilus 

View attachment Screenshot.jpg


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 4, 2009)

Logo is of the company from "Aliens" 

View attachment Screenshot 2.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 4, 2009)

Lucky said:


> ...



HA, I like this a lot.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Mathias (Aug 4, 2009)

S13Drifter said:


>



That's an awesome car.


----------



## S13Drifter (Aug 5, 2009)

Mathias said:


> That's an awesome car.



yea I want to paint my car like that for so ling now


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 5, 2009)

After all these years I've finally livened up my desktop...

Before:







After:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 17, 2009)

Clonenumber47 said:


> Logo is of the company from "Aliens"



How do I get that sidebar thing?! 



Anywho, this is my desktop:






Azureus is my favorite thing ever. I'm a bit torrent junkie. <3


----------



## PhatChk (Nov 19, 2009)

Best Wallpaper! 

View attachment Screen shot 2009-11-19 at 9.33.29 AM.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 19, 2009)

My idol so to speak lol 

View attachment desktop.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2009)

View attachment Resized workspace.jpg


My desktop and work space.


----------



## IrishBard (Nov 19, 2009)

coincidently, I'm going to see sengoku Basara tonight.


----------



## Chef (Nov 20, 2009)

I still have fall as my desktop... I'll switch to winter after thanksfeeding..


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes, i made the logo from scratch, but got the background off of Deviant Art 

View attachment Desktop.JPG


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 6, 2009)

Someone I knew painted this...he's fantastic

View attachment 73916


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2009)

How do you do it? Get a pic of your desktop?


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Les Toil (Dec 6, 2009)

bexy said:


> How do you do it? Get a pic of your desktop?



apple + shift + 3


----------



## comaseason (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 6, 2009)

bexy said:


> How do you do it? Get a pic of your desktop?





Les Toil said:


> apple + shift + 3



On a PC type "ALT" + "Print Screen" of what you want to take a snapshot of (just your desktop with no windows open...) then open up your "Paint" program (in "Accessories") and go to "Edit" and "Paste" the image into a "Paint" window. Then do "Save As" and save the file as a JPG.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 6, 2009)

It's princess Peach! I really like this picture.


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 6, 2009)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 73185
> 
> 
> My desktop and work space.



ahh nice .... minimal clutter in comparison to mine presently. :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 6, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


>



lol that reminds me of Twighlight......omg :doh: lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 6, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> lol that reminds me of Twighlight......omg :doh: lol



Does it?
I have never seen it, but I just liked how peaceful this is


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 7, 2009)

I was looking for a nice "wood" background but this was the only one I could find for free...


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Philippe-Louis Martin (Dec 8, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Best Wallpaper!



who s doing these 
it s wondreful !!!!!:smitten:


----------



## 0nlnn (Dec 12, 2009)

Here she is.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Captain Save (Jan 9, 2010)

This photo was taken last month. 

View attachment IMG_0106_1.JPG


----------



## PhatChk (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Shit!!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 9, 2010)

View attachment Resized%20pc.jpg


Here is mine. I just got my new PC this week. It is a Dell Studio One.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's the latest


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 14, 2010)

View attachment 75418


 Streak plating


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 14, 2010)

The Enterprise NCC-1701 (alternate reality) rising from the dust of Saturn's moon Titan, from _Star Trek_ (2009):



(click for bigger image [2048x1024]. there's also a ginormous image out there for download from Paramount via the website of the film's science advisor that suggested the scene.)


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2010)

Just made this my desktop. Full size here.

I can't fit the whole thing on the screen, but it looks damn gorgeous nonetheless.


----------



## PhatChk (Feb 2, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> Just made this my desktop. Full size here.
> 
> I can't fit the whole thing on the screen, but it looks damn gorgeous nonetheless.



Love it Kevin hmm might change mine to this ^_^


----------



## ahtnamas (Feb 2, 2010)

Questionable Content strip 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 2, 2010)

View attachment 76105


Hopefully it works.


----------



## Micara (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's mine... it was a tough choice between Eric and Godric.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 2, 2010)

Who guessed this is what I'd have as a desk top.


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok, so here's mine with a little but of a spoiler attached. I literally just made this on photoshop, it's inspired by a story i'm writing to post on these boards sometime in the future (writers block willing).


----------



## 0nlnn (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, I lurv my desktop.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 3, 2010)

This is my background on the computer I am using at the moment. The stuff on the back is from the office that my mother and I do some work for. The flag in the back is the Franco-Ontarian flag. Our business is about bringing back bilingualism in our community since it was originally a french one and it still exists, but people aren't so open about it.

Anyways... this is the only computer that is able to be customized.

The blurred out things are labels of documents related to the business. That's why it's blurred.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll contribute:


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 3, 2010)

Mine! 

View attachment Screen shot 2010-09-03 at 1.34.55 AM.jpg


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 3, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> I was looking for a nice "wood" background but this was the only one I could find for free...



I like what your icons reveal about you


----------



## supersoup (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine! I change mine all the time, anything that catches my eye makes it on there. 

View attachment Screen Shot 2012-02-01 at 8.27.08 PM.jpg


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 3, 2012)

Plain jane... 

View attachment Capture.jpg


----------



## Jess87 (Feb 3, 2012)

Normally, I keep it on shuffle, but I've been attached to this one for a bit. 

View attachment desktop.jpg


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 4, 2012)

Sexy right? 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 5, 2012)

I always have Toil Girls on rotation! 

View attachment CaptureSm.jpg


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 6, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> I always have Toil Girls on rotation!



This is soooooo sexy! I like ittttt


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is mine. :happy: 

View attachment blue shell.jpg


----------



## Dromond (Feb 9, 2012)

Current screenshot:


----------



## freakyfred (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 16, 2012)

This was my previous desktop picture for about 16 months:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 16, 2012)

My favorite Banksy piece and my next tattoo


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 16, 2012)

"There is always hope".. and the little girl... I don't know why but it made me tear a little.


----------



## MRdobolina (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 16, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> "There is always hope".. and the little girl... I don't know why but it made me tear a little.



This piece has touched my heart since the very first time I saw it! I can't wait to get it as a tattoo 

He doesn't always put "there is always hope" when he does this piece but I like it with it.


----------



## Oona (Dec 17, 2012)

My desktop constantly changes, but this is the current one ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 17, 2012)

My dog nephew, Bandit enjoying the snow. 

View attachment banditdesktop.JPG


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 17, 2012)

Friend of mine, Steven Wolff, is a graphics artist, photographer and author. He designed this last year. I've loved it so much it gets rotated through often on my desktop.

View attachment dsktp.jpg


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 17, 2012)

What's that next to Serenity?


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 17, 2012)

Death Star
Enterprise
X-Wing
Dr. Who phone booth
Dalek from Dr. Who
Serenity



Cobra Verde said:


> What's that next to Serenity?


----------



## Dromond (Jan 1, 2013)

My current desktop.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 14, 2013)

My current desktop New Chevy Corvette Stingray


----------



## Oona (Jan 14, 2013)

I love my work desktop ^_^

(minus the ridiculous desktop icons I cant delete)


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't let your mind bully your body.

View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 14, 2013)

Decided to change desktop today, it is now a picture of my dream car


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 14, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> Decided to change desktop today, it is now a picture of my dream car



Nice Choice


----------



## Oona (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Micara (Feb 10, 2013)

Just changed mine.


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a cup of love 
View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 10, 2013)

Micara: Loooove that picture.... eye candy


----------



## MattB (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's mine, it's had my band's next CD cover on there for a year. It's not coming down until it gets released...

Other than that, just the usual...music and recording programs, files on black magic, vampirism, the SPR...standard stuff really...


----------



## Jah (Feb 11, 2013)

My desktop has a couple of pictures of my babies. 

View attachment desktop screenshot 1.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Feb 11, 2013)

http://photo.netcarshow.com/Porsche-911_2.0_Coupe_1964_photo_0b.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 12, 2013)

So, as some of you know, I'm a fan of both Phoenix Wright and My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.

So I pretty much fanboy'd all over the place when I saw that someone made a little fanseries dealing with a crossover of the two! And get this: IT'S AWESOME. The writing, the music, the characters being in totally in character. YES.

So naturally, someone made a wallpaper for it. And I have it. lol

It's called Turnabout Storm on YouTube if anyone wants to watch it. 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 12, 2013)

This little guy gives me a smile  

View attachment dtop.jpg


----------



## Jah (Feb 12, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> This little guy gives me a smile



That is so cute!


----------



## Oona (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## big_lad27 (Apr 10, 2013)

Normally got something sniper related on my desktops


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 10, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> This little guy gives me a smile



Too Cute!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2013)

This kind of looks all over the place, but I was using Rainmeter with an Iron Man theme. I'm still working with it to get it just the way I want it.


----------



## RayanamiNGE (May 3, 2013)

PhatChk said:


> Hello
> Here is my desktop. ^_^



I am digging your back ground! Mind sharing the location for a download?


----------



## RayanamiNGE (May 3, 2013)

Amatrix said:


> Here is mine. :happy:



I have this tee shirt lol.


----------



## RayanamiNGE (May 3, 2013)

For the past couple months. In need of an updated.


----------

